# Answer and write a Hobbit-esque Riddle!



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

In preparation for our journey to the new Hobbit film, I think we should hone our skills at answering riddles, just in case we find ourselves in a battle of wits with cave-dwelling creatures on the way.

For those of you unfamiliar with the book, here's a reference. 



http://www.berghuis.co.nz/abiator/unit/hobbit/ch/riddles.html
*(from the link)*
*This thing all things devours:
Birds, beasts, trees, flowers;
Gnaws iron, bites steel;
Grinds hard stones to meal;
Slays king, ruins town,
And beats high mountain down.*
*
Answer: time
*
 We're not Tolkien of course (I don't even know if he came up with all of these by himself),so you're not expected to make it sound so poetic, or even, if you're lame enough or perhaps in a hurry, rhyme. There's also no particular structure you have to stick to (the link shows a good variety), but anything longer than the example I pulled is probably pushing it.



One riddle at a time if you can. Also try to balance the difficulty of the riddle on a point where if someone did answer it without your being there to confirm it, the rest of us could be 99.9 percent sure that it was correct and move on.


Got it? Go!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hopefully this first one is easy.



In youth I stain whatever I touch
And young I stay if the air is kept away
I'm known to bore those who watch me mature
And when finished growing, my initial size has endured

what am I?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Is it paint?

What do you think of this one:

In most places I always move right, 
My pair of eyes shine bright at night,
Many creeping creatures I have slain,
But when I'm dry I'm nothing but vain.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes, it was paint. Looks like JustThisGuy was right too.

I march across the skies
I burrow into the earth
You die when of me there is a dearth
But what meets too much of me also dies

(force those rhymes if you have to, people!)


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Four letters in length
Brings topics into view


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

We duck down to bring about
the things your eyes now see
And with our cousin a stranger
could take your things for free


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

The first one is water, I think? Can't figure out the other two.
My last one was indeed a car. How about this one?

I move in paths you cannot see
and often I can be a friend
but when you touch too much of me
it means that you have reached your end.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> The first one is water, I think? Can't figure out the other two.
> My last one was indeed a car. How about this one?
> 
> I move in paths you cannot see
> ...


My first one was a bump, and the second was keys.

I'm stumped on yours. Is it something to do with germs? Dead bodies are all icky and full of bacteria I believe, and that's invisible to the naked eye. Bacteria are also good most of the time...

I doubt that's correct. :con

EDIT: I also thought flies, (corpses have a lot of them), but I don't know how flies are your friends.

EDIT2: Someone suggested penis. I suppose that fits. zing!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

It seems electricity could be an answer also, but wires usually show you the path it travels in. Hmmm.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, it was electricity. I meant you could not see the electricity itself, but you're right it is a bit misleading.
Okay, another one (I really like this):

I'm smaller than a strawberry,
when lost there is no finding me,
but losing me is quite unwise,
for things will fade before your eyes.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Yeah, it was electricity. I meant you could not see the electricity itself, but you're right it is a bit misleading.
> Okay, another one (I really like this):
> 
> I'm smaller than a strawberry,
> ...


Contact lens?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Contact lens?


Right!
Perhaps I should make these more difficult, but currently I've run out of inspiration.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Right!
> Perhaps I should make these more difficult, but currently I've run out of inspiration.


 I don't think more difficult necessarily is better, a mix of difficulties is good.

Fantastic thread idea Chris!
The Hobbit is an amazing book. Weirdly the thing I remember most from reading it a few years ago is Gandalf eating a massive loaf of bread with honey and...clotted cream? I hope that's not a false memory....

I will endeavour to devise a riddle for you guys.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Yeah, it was electricity. I meant you could not see the electricity itself, but you're right it is a bit misleading.
> Okay, another one (I really like this):
> 
> I'm smaller than a strawberry,
> ...


Why, contacts of course! Edit: *thunder stolen! Grrr!*

After passionate love,
in the final inning,
and after a predator's pursuit,
you will feel me.

This one is pretty easy. Currently thinking of another.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I live at the tip of a jointed tower
A tower known to direct, 
though it could never direct you to me,
without that which is known to reflect


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

That is tough Chris..... I will *ahem* allow someone else the chance to solve it.

Another for somebody, if it is weird/rubbish then well..... its my first go. Enjoy.



Dream about me throughout your days
All is fair in this fight 
Small but precious in so many ways
Offer me when the time feels right


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> That is tough Chris..... I will *ahem* allow someone else the chance to solve it.
> 
> Another for somebody, if it is weird/rubbish then well..... its my first go. Enjoy.
> 
> ...


Answers to my above riddles are

sweat and index-finger nail, respectively.

Hmm. I dream of war. I annihilate my enemies by any means necessary. My wars are small because I crush them so quickly and easily. And the time is always right for pillaging, and the lamentations of women. Is it war?

No seriously, is it love? If it is, I don't understand the small but precious part. :sus Maybe the "all is fair in this fight" was a diversion...


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Answers to my above riddles are
> 
> sweat and index-finger nail, respectively.
> 
> ...


 Ah for the first I was going to go with "fatigue", but that does work better. The second one I never would have got.

With mine you are on the right lines, that line wasn't a diversion, just in there to help you get in the right area. Its associated with love. The last line is the best clue with this in mind.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Ah for the first I was going to go with "fatigue", but that does work better. The second one I never would have got.
> 
> With mine you are on the right lines, that line wasn't a diversion, just in there to help you get in the right area. Its associated with love. The last line is the best clue with this in mind.


_The precioussss_... of course! I can't believe I missed that. Ring!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's one for the list:

In day or night, I can be seen.
Though to those with sight, I am never seen.

What am I?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Here's one for the list:
> 
> In day or night, I can be seen.
> Though to those with sight, I am never seen.
> ...












I know people are lurking in this thread. Get in here and help me!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

I am trapped in a cave
I can be the ceiling
I can be the floor
I can be neither
And at my approval, things linger, and then enter
And at my disapproval, things are quickly expelled

I just don't know what yours is GameGuy. Don't mean to skip over you. You better bring the answer!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> I just don't know what yours is GameGuy. Don't mean to skip over you. You better bring the answer!


Im think stalagmites, or stalagtites. Not sure really.

The answer to mine is Blindness


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

here's another HARD riddle for ya!

This word has 7 letters.
Preceded GOD.
Is greater than GOD.
Is more evil than the devil.
All poor people have it.
Wealthy people need it.
And if you eat it, you will die.

What is it?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Im think stalagmites, or stalagtites. Not sure really.
> 
> The answer to mine is Blindness


Dag nabbit. I thought it might have something to do with the difference between truly not seeing anything and just seeing darkness. Mine was the tongue.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> here's another HARD riddle for ya!
> 
> This word has 7 letters.
> Preceded GOD.
> ...


Hey there buster! Did you make this one up yourself? Original content puh-leez!

I looked up the answer but I wont spoil it for anyone. I never would have guessed that one.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Here's one for the list:
> 
> In day or night, I can be seen.
> Though to those with sight, I am never seen.
> ...


Dream.

Edit: Oh, I just saw your answer.... Not sure if you can see blindness.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Hey there buster! Did you make this one up yourself? Original content puh-leez!
> 
> I looked up the answer but I wont spoil it for anyone. I never would have guessed that one.


What. I just wanted to post a riddle.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Dream.
> 
> Edit: Oh, I just saw your answer.... Not sure if you can see blindness.


Sure, anytime you look at something black, you see what a blind person sees. You just don't have the effects of it.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris16 said:


> I live at the tip of a jointed tower
> A tower known to direct,
> though it could never direct you to me,
> without that which is known to reflect


The light in a lighthouse?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Sure, anytime you look at something black, you see was a blind person sees. You just don't have the effects of it.


Hate to be a stick in the mud in a fun thread, but many blind people don't even see black. There is no sense at all. It's not like just closing your eyes.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

In the Future, I am Past and very well known.
In the Past, I am Present and very unknown.
But in the Present, I am both known and unknown.

What am I?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> The light in a lighthouse?


The answer was fingernail (one weakness I couldn't figure out how to fix was that people usually "direct" with only their index finger, and saying point would give it away), but that actually fits, and I like it better.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> In the Future, I am Past and very well known.
> In the Past, I am Present and very unknown.
> But in the Present, I am both known and unknown.
> 
> What am I?


History?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris16 said:


> The answer was fingernail (one weakness I couldn't figure out how to fix was that people usually "direct" with only their index finger, and saying point would give it away), but that actually fits, and I like it better.


Woo! Teamwork!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> History?


Wow, and here I thought that would be a pretty hard riddle.

Good Guess


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This will be interesting if the answer gets discoverd quickly:

Elation is found in me.
With two I am good.
With one I am bad.
When the knot is loose, I am bad.
When the knot is tight, I am good.
And only with opposites, do I function best.

What am I?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> This will be interesting if the answer gets discoverd quickly:
> 
> Elation is found in me.
> With two I am good.
> ...


Does it have anything to do with relationships?

I also hate only having one shoe...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Does it have anything to do with relationships?
> 
> I also hate only having one shoe...


Hmm, I can see where you might think Shoes is the answer. But trust me... It's not.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Hmm, I can see where you might think Shoes is the answer. But trust me... It's not.


Yeah I figured. I enjoy shoes, but I don't know about _elation_. :b


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Yeah I figured. I enjoy shoes, but I don't know about _elation_. :b


Well, do you know what Elation means?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Well, do you know what Elation means?


Yeah. I enjoy shoes. But "exultant gladness" is pushing it a little.

Can I have a hint? Actually I'd like to know if this knot is literal or metaphorical. I'm assuming literal...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Yeah. I enjoy shoes. But "exultant gladness" is pushing it a little.
> 
> Can I have a hint? Actually I'd like to know if this knot is literal or metaphorical. I'm assuming literal...


Actually... it is metaphorical.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Actually... it is metaphorical.


Well, unrequited love sucks, and so does an unfaithful partner. And perhaps you're one of those who believe in the "opposites attract" adage, but I'm iffy about that part of it. Marriage? Love of some sort?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Well, unrequited love sucks, and so does an unfaithful partner. And perhaps you're one of those who believe in the "opposites attract" adage, but I'm iffy about that part of it. Marriage? Love of some sort?


NO! Not marriage.
But close.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> NO! Not marriage.
> But close.


I don't know why this would be the answer, but because you said that was close I'll guess divorce.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Wow, and here I thought that would be a pretty hard riddle.
> 
> Good Guess


Guess? Deduction, good sir. Deduction.  (I need a pipe)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> I don't know why this would be the answer, but because you said that was close I'll guess divorce.


LOL!
Even farther from the answer than marriage.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> This will be interesting if the answer gets discoverd quickly:
> 
> Elation is found in me.
> With two I am good.
> ...


sex? :sus


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Guess? Deduction, good sir. Deduction.  (I need a pipe)


Master, I need your assistance. What on earth is this thing that is apparently not shoes and not marriage?

EDIT: If it's sex, explain the opposites thing. And going solo ain't exactly "bad" _all _the time...


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Chris16 said:


> Master, I need your assistance. What on earth is this thing that is apparently not shoes and not marriage?
> 
> EDIT: If it's sex, explain the opposites thing. And going solo ain't exactly "bad" _all _the time...


Agreed. That's why I am not sure. It doesn't quite fit.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> sex? :sus


D**N you're good!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Cue joke about marriage and sex not being close things.

But aside from that, I could see "conception" being a better answer, with the knot referring to the relationship. Of course the opposites thing would still feel out of place (wait, no it wouldn't. Whoa!)

But you're good at making these difficult GameGuy.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

WOO!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Cue joke about marriage and sex not being close things.
> 
> But aside from that, I could see "conception" being a better answer, with the knot referring to the relationship. Of course the opposites thing would still feel out of place (wait, no it wouldn't. Whoa!)
> 
> But you're good at making these difficult GameGuy.


Im naturally creative, and a D**N good writer.
HA HA HA HA!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

You can find me with spontaneity
You can find me with a refined method
Often you may stumble across me
And find it hard to hide your discovery
I am not poontang
I am not a pitched tent
Nor the desire for either

What am I?

edit: waka waka waka waka... that new avatar is hypnotizing.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> You can find me with spontaneity
> You can find me with a refined method
> Often you may stumble across me
> And find it hard to hide your discovery
> ...


Money?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmmm... HERE'S A HARD ONE FOR YA!!!!

Only by a cue, do I displace.
If white is right, I stand to be not removed.
If white is wrong, I may be moved, but removed.
Through all in all, white and black should stray the other.
Though 15 are we, one by one, sometimes more, are we to be taken.
And in the end, when 14 are gone and 1 does stay, does White and Black forever play.

What am I?

(LOL! I keep doing the "What am I" riddles.)


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Money?


****... the answer was laughter, but that fits too. I need to add more clues and more specificity!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Hmmm... HERE'S A HARD ONE FOR YA!!!!
> 
> Only by a cue, do I displace.
> If white is right, I stand to be not removed.
> ...


:afr

...

something to do with chess?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Not chess and not farts. Making progress!

It's not obscure is it? It's still a simple noun like sex, money, time, etc?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Not chess and not farts. Making progress!
> 
> It's not obscure is it? It's still a simple noun like sex, money, time, etc?


No, its not obsure. Its pretty clean. And yes, it's a simple noun.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Chris16 said:


> Not chess and not farts. Making progress!
> 
> It's not obscure is it? It's still a simple noun like sex, money, time, etc?


I SWEAR Im dislexic. I thought you wrote "CHEESE". I just now saw you wrote "CHESS".

LOL! Sorry for the fart joke.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh man. Some more people better start participating because I don't think I'll ever get this. The only thing with "fifteen" in it coming to mind is Fifteen Men on a Dead Man's Chest and the fifteen commandments joke from some movie I saw.

I NEED HALP!

edit: I wondered if that was why you said that. Of course you're Mr. Creative Writer, so I thought you were doing some kind of wordplay thing, lol.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Here's the riddle again since its on the other page:
> 
> Only by a cue, do I displace.
> If white is right, I stand to be not removed.
> ...


Pool. (8 ball)

I got it on the first line


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> Pool. (8 ball)
> 
> I got it on the first line


NO WAY!!!!

You've outfoxed me man!

You're not good. You're GREAT!

You're the Sherlock Holmes of Riddles.

I BOW AT YOUR... AVATAR.

DANG!
I ran out of posts.

So heres my final riddle for today:

I am hypnotizing to those who gaze at me.
Once I was still, but now I travel West.
Although mute I am now, my sound is all too familiar to those who know me well.
Once also, I featured many colors, but now I feature only 2.

What am I?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh. I know nothing about pool when it doesn't involve swimming. No wonder.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> 
> You've outfoxed me man!
> 
> ...


More! More! You writes good riddlezez

Although I am at work so can't really check in that often.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> NO WAY!!!!
> 
> You've outfoxed me man!
> 
> ...


... Mario. Pac-Man. Your avatar.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> I am hypnotizing to those who gaze at me.
> Once I was still, but now I travel West.
> Although mute I am now, my sound is all too familiar to those who know me well.
> Once also, I featured many colors, but now I feature only 2.
> ...


A record?

no...

this one has got me stumped atm. nice work....

Edit: I'm thinking black and white, maybe photo, hence once had many colours, photo of something that made a sound, instrument or something, the travel stumps me, I'm thinking turning, also because of the hypnotizing...

that's my thinking so far


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

A Plane? Although they can travel any direction.... so probably not


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> A record?
> 
> no...
> 
> ...


I don't know if you want this hint, so I'll put it in white. I honestly doubt you'd ever get this without it though.

I feel like this riddle was directed at me, and you'll see why if you go read a certain one of my previous posts. In fact you'll probably get the answer by going over our (me and GameGuy) past exchanges in this thread.

If you don't want to do that, I'll just advise that you focus on the first three hints. The last one is not quite necessary to get it. And it actually does go east as well, sort of. But you can find one that only goes west.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

right. His pacman avatar. Or specifically, his avatar. You're right, I doubt I would have got that without the white words.

He's having a right laugh now about my earlier deducing!  but I think my attempts were not bad. He got me!


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, the Champion is away for now. But I must train regardless.


Children use me as a shield when in front of what they fear,
But at my protection, what they feared is even more certainly there. *edited version*


Short because I'm spent. That may make it too broad, admittedly. Currently brainstorming in case it doesn't turn out to be obvious...


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Right! Here is another one I thought of:

My fate is one of tragedy,
when I'm alone no one needs me,
but I can carry weapons strong,
that could do right or could do wrong,
that could cool you down or kill your pain,
or leisurely drive you insane,
or give your day a new fresh start,
or make you laugh or stop your heart.

I'm not exactly sure about the last one. Perhaps you could give a hint?


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Right! Here is another one I thought of:
> 
> My fate is one of tragedy,
> when I'm alone no one needs me,
> ...


Pills are coming to mind with yours, but I don't see how that would fit with the stuff near the beginning.

A hint for mine is that the fear is darkness.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Chris16 said:


> Pills are coming to mind with yours, but I don't see how that would fit with the stuff near the beginning.
> 
> A hint for mine is that the fear is darkness.


I wonder, do you ever sleep?
Apart from that, the answer is not pills. Maybe you should focus more on the first four lines. 
I think the answer to your last one may be a duvet, but I'm still not entire sure.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I wonder, do you ever sleep?
> Apart from that, the answer is not pills. Maybe you should focus more on the first four lines.
> I think the answer to your last one may be a duvet, but I'm still not entire sure.


:hyper

Well we've got a _wiiiise guy_ here don't we! Yeah the answer is, uh, the covers, and also that word you said.

I'd thinking about riddle you said but later cause brain need of zzzzzzz.....


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris16 said:


> Well, the Champion is away for now. But I must train regardless.
> 
> Children use me as a shield when in front of what they fear,
> But at my protection, what they feared is even more certainly there. *edited version*
> ...


This thread is made of win. I've been reading all of these (I'm getting about 7/10 right so far but allow me to embarras myself by being dumb) and you guys write some really good riddles.

Is yours 'hands' or blankets Chris? I'm just thinking of things kids tend to hide behind, and if the fear is darkness, there is more of it when covering one's eyes.

Anyhoo:

I carry speech of many a tongue
I link all to all with bonds invisibly strung
The young adore me but the old are suspicious
I'm often stolen because what I carry is precious

/10am forced rhyme riddle attempt


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Resonance said:


> This thread is made of win. I've been reading all of these (I'm getting about 7/10 right so far but allow me to embarras myself by being dumb) and you guys write some really good riddles.
> 
> Is yours 'hands' or blankets Chris? I'm just thinking of things kids tend to hide behind, and if the fear is darkness, there is more of it when covering one's eyes.
> 
> ...


Hmm. Once again my own answer to my own riddle is outdone by someone else. That could be a story in itself, a trickster who can only be outdone by someone proving that his riddle has two answers. I've been needing a job...

Anyway, I feel like yours has something to do with the air, and possibly sound waves that travel through it. Am I even close?

_
My fate is one of tragedy,
when I'm alone no one needs me,
but I can carry weapons strong,
that could do right or could do wrong,
that could cool you down or kill your pain,
or leisurely drive you insane,
or give your day a new fresh start,
or make you laugh or stop your heart._

Bringing this one forward so we don't get in the habit of skipping people.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Resonance said:


> This thread is made of win. I've been reading all of these (I'm getting about 7/10 right so far but allow me to embarras myself by being dumb) and you guys write some really good riddles.
> 
> Is yours 'hands' or blankets Chris? I'm just thinking of things kids tend to hide behind, and if the fear is darkness, there is more of it when covering one's eyes.
> 
> ...


I would say the answer is a mobile telephone, but then the last line doesn't fit, because mobile telephones are usually stolen because they are precious themselves and not because they carry something precious. Cumbersome...
The answer to my last riddle by the way (should it interest anyone) was a bottle (which could carry water, alcohol, poison, etc.).


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> *I would say the answer is a mobile telephone,* but then the last line doesn't fit, because mobile telephones are usually stolen because they are precious themselves and not because they carry something precious. Cumbersome...
> The answer to my last riddle by the way (should it interest anyone) was a bottle (which could carry water, alcohol, poison, etc.).


Yes, and I was thinking of the data on them being precious and er, trying to add syllables to make it rhyme better.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris16 said:


> _My fate is one of tragedy,
> when I'm alone no one needs me,
> but I can carry weapons strong,
> that could do right or could do wrong,
> ...


I was gonna say drugs but then I saw this is bottle, its a clever one though


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Okay, I've made up another one.

Many men have seen my face,
but only few have touched my skin,
forever lone to my chagrin,
but you can always see me gaze.


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, I've made up another one.
> 
> Many men have seen my face,
> but only few have touched my skin,
> ...


Hmm. Can you clarify exactly what that last line means? The thing is always gazing, or no matter where I am I can always see him gazing?

I feel like it could be the moon, but it's not always visible.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Okay, I've made up another one.
> 
> Many men have seen my face,
> but only few have touched my skin,
> ...


It sounds like the moon.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes, it was the moon. Final one for today:

I'm hidden under red or green,
and sunlight I have never seen,
but when I'm finally set free,
a massive giant I will be.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Yes, it was the moon. Final one for today:
> 
> I'm hidden under red or green,
> and sunlight I have never seen,
> ...


Hmm, this isn't my answer, but Im think it has something to do with electricity. Lights more specifially. Either traffic lights, or christmas lights. The sunlight bit is throwing me off.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> Yes, it was the moon. Final one for today:
> 
> I'm hidden under red or green,
> and sunlight I have never seen,
> ...


The seed of some large tree?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

A hard/obscure one:

I'm older than hell and older than time
My kind are skyborn yet we live in slime
I am dead but never die
Under the sea for aeons I lie
My call is heard in artists dreams
But many go mad and wake with screams


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Resonance said:


> The seed of some large tree?


That's right. More specifically, it was an apple seed. I'm still pondering over your riddle. It seems very cryptical.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> That's right. More specifically, it was an apple seed. I'm still pondering over your riddle. It seems very cryptical.


Oh er yes, that one. I think its actually too cryptic however I'll leave it there in case someone somehow works that one out and wants to post. For the purpose of advancing the thread something less ridiculous:

We are easy to burn yet we feed on the sun
We live yet don't breathe, walk or run
We come from the ground but reach for the sky
If we were to go, many species would die


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Resonance said:


> I'm older than hell and older than time
> My kind are skyborn yet we live in slime
> I am dead but never die
> Under the sea for aeons I lie
> ...


To this one, I'm thinking angels. Or spirits.



Resonance said:


> Oh er yes, that one. I think its actually too cryptic however I'll leave it there in case someone somehow works that one out and wants to post. For the purpose of advancing the thread something less ridiculous:
> 
> We are easy to burn yet we feed on the sun
> We live yet don't breathe, walk or run
> ...


Trees?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> Trees?


Well I intended plants, but have realised after the fact that it applies at least as well to trees.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Resonance said:


> Well I intended plants, but have realised after the fact that it applies at least as well to trees.


What about your other one? I guess the right answer?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

OH!
I just thought of one!!!!


In years, a 3 with 8 zero's, old am I.
Once I was one, but split am I now.
As one, man knew me not,
but as 6, man does.

What am I?


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> OH!
> I just thought of one!!!!
> 
> In years, a 3 with 8 zero's, old am I.
> ...


A dinosaur?

(I am thinking of fossils breaking down into pieces)


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

GameGuy said:


> OH!
> I just thought of one!!!!
> 
> In years, a 3 with 8 zero's, old am I.
> ...


The continents? (Which used to be attached to each other but are now split into Europe, Asia, Africa, America, Australia and Antarctica).

I'm older than hell and older than time
My kind are skyborn yet we live in slime
I am dead but never die
Under the sea for aeons I lie
My call is heard in artists dreams
But many go mad and wake with screams

I'm still wondering what the anwer to this riddle is.
Another one:

I always go forth but I can never go back,
I'm there to defend though I often attack,
I'm often thought weak and not hard to overthrow,
but when I reach the end all my power will grow.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Resonance said:


> A hard/obscure one:
> 
> I'm older than hell and older than time
> My kind are skyborn yet we live in slime
> ...


Water?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> The continents? (Which used to be attached to each other but are now split into Europe, Asia, Africa, America, Australia and Antarctica).


:clap


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Daniel C said:


> Another one:
> 
> I always go forth but I can never go back,
> I'm there to defend though I often attack,
> ...


I believe you're talking about an uncrowned piece in checkers?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ That would fall in place I think, Checkers.

Good answer Tentative.

Hmm... whats a good riddle?....


By night one way, and day another, do I roam.
In day, I am a man.
In night, I appear as both man and animal.
As man, my resources have no limits.
As man and animal, my strength appears limitless.
And to both my allies and enemies, I am mysterious.

Who am I?

(HINT: I am one man with two names. What are BOTH my names?)


----------



## Chris16 (Nov 1, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> ^ That would fall in place I think, Checkers.
> 
> Good answer Tentative.
> 
> ...


Uh, I'd like another hint, or if not then some answers to these questions.

Do you mean man and animal to mean a hybrid, like a minotaur? Is your use of the word "appear" supposed to mean that you are, in at least some sense, actually a "man," as in a human being? And does this thing perform any kind of service?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

To answer your questions:

1. No
2. Read line 2
3. Yes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Come On people!

It's been over a day without any new posts!

MY RIDDLES ARENT THAT HARD!!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> ^ That would fall in place I think, Checkers.
> 
> Good answer Tentative.
> 
> ...


 Batman. Bruce Wayne.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

what about my water answer? Was it right?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^EGAD!!!! You got the BatMan riddle?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
DAMN!!! You're smart.

The water? Don't know. You'll have to ask Resonance.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's another one!!!
(gosh I like making these!)


With two brothers, did I originate.
Both up and down, do I live.
Up, I am full of life.
And down, I rest.
At nine years of age, into my first war, was I cast.
At thirty-six years of age, through brilliance, my design changed.
And now, at one-hundred and nine years old, both war and peace doest call on me.


What am I?


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

^Airplane?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

AWE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I would have sworn that was a hard one!!!!

How'd you guess that?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Tentative said:


> ^Airplane?


awww, I didn't get a chance. I would have got it though, I swear!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> I always go forth but I can never go back,
> I'm there to defend though I often attack,
> I'm often thought weak and not hard to overthrow,
> but when I reach the end all my power will grow.


Easy.

A Pawn.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is one I KNOW will be difficult.

Through simple observation,
This can be looked at directly, but never seen.
Only by hypothesis, does it exist.
And it is believed to account for a large part of the universe.

What is it?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> This is one I KNOW will be difficult.
> 
> Through simple observation,
> This can be looked at directly, but never seen.
> ...


Dark matter.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was dark matter...


HOW'D YOU GUESS THAT SO EASILY?!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

GameGuy said:


> ^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It was dark matter...
> 
> HOW'D YOU GUESS THAT SO EASILY?!


In space no one can hear you ponder.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Another one. I think it's rather easy. I'm trying to think of a harder one.

I come from under the mountains
or along the rivers I drain
who find me become renowned men
but who search me often go insane
I can be found in mouths or ears or clocks
but only few keep me in stocks.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

gold? ^


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

soliloquy said:


> gold? ^


That'd be it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

This is easy to find,
And hard to lose.

It often envelops you,
though mostly, you let it.

With time, it can become both worse,
or cured. Though it is mostly only felt.

What is it?


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Uhm... Love? 

I'm currently out of inspiration for new riddles. I'll try later.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Love almost fits, but no.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

weight? Calories? Fat? Easy to find, hard to lose...


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^ I guess a lot of things fit, but that's not my answer.

It has seven letters.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Anxiety


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^Okay. I guess that's a good answer. I was thinking boredom. But Anxiety works better.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I exist to protect you, but I drive men to death
When I arrive, I accelerarte your heart and your breath
I can kill the old outright, but can drive any insane
In the presence of risk, I can take over your brain
What am I?

/forced rhymes all the way


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Resonance said:


> A hard/obscure one:
> 
> I'm older than hell and older than time
> My kind are skyborn yet we live in slime
> ...





Selbbin said:


> Water?





GameGuy said:


> To this one, I'm thinking angels. Or spirits.


Oh and I should probably say something about this, since people have been trying to answer.

Of those answers, spirits/angels is _kind of_ along the right sort of lines.
I should point out that, like the above Batman riddle, this is referring to a specific 'character'...or at least, fictional entity, but is more obscure....yet it is a fictional entity which appears in a lot of modern culture (Multiple Metallica songs and South Park episodes spring to mind). However to get the clues in the riddle you would probably have need to of read the original work by a certain genre defining pre-war American author.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

Resonance said:


> I exist to protect you, but I drive men to death
> When I arrive, I accelerarte your heart and your breath
> I can kill the old outright, but can drive any insane
> In the presence of risk, I can take over your brain
> ...


A gun?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Resonance said:


> I exist to protect you, but I drive men to death
> When I arrive, I accelerarte your heart and your breath
> I can kill the old outright, but can drive any insane
> In the presence of risk, I can take over your brain
> ...


Adrenaline.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Selbbin said:


> Adrenaline.


Close enough, I was going for fear but it amounts to the same thing I suppoes


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow it's been a while since I've seen this thread


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Hmm... a riddle eh?


Well:

I see without seeing.
To me, darkness is as bright as daylight.
What am I?


----------

